# hilton head to augusta ga



## alexb (Nov 29, 2006)

how long does it take to drive from hh to augusta and best route


----------



## maggie mae (Nov 30, 2006)

*HHI to Augusta, GA*

I cannot remember the route we took when we made this trip about 4 years ago but I recall it took us about 3 to 3.5 hours one way. Left about 6:30 AM and returned that same afternoon, leaving Augusta about 4:00 PM when it started to rain. That was on a Tuesday, in early April.....a long day but saw some great golfers and a beautiful golf course!!!

Maggie Mae


----------



## flowers1227 (Dec 1, 2006)

We go 278 from HHI all the way to Allendale, then 125 throught the Savannah River Plant(watch your speed when you come out of the SRP as I think the speed limit goes to 45 and they will surly be watching for out of state tags).  From the SLV it is 4 lane all the way to Augusta.  It takes us about 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## alexb (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks for the info that looks the best route


----------



## jme (Dec 7, 2006)

*BEST route from HHI to Augusta*

We live in Augusta, and travel to and from HHI several times a year (and have for 30+ years). There are several routes, but I've found that the following one is the best, and it coincides with the previous poster, but it's more in detail. From HHI, take 278 west to I-95 North. Take I-95 N for 30 miles to exit # 8 (Yemassee exit) where you'll take a left onto highway 68 after exiting. You'll be on highway 68 west. From then on,  to Augusta, you'll essentially stay dead straight , although the highway numbers will change......so, you'll be on 68 heading west, and will pass thru towns of Varnville, Hampton, and other small communities.......highway 278 then rejoins (you'll still just stay straight, as there's no turn-----68 becomes 278) and you'll be heading toward Allendale (good place to eat or get a snack or gasoline). Varnville & Hampton also have Exxon stations along the way . At a couple of points in the towns you'll pass over railroad tracks, but stay straight thru the traffic lights, and again, the highway numbers may change, but STAY STRAIGHT. So, you'll now be on 278 west, which will become hwy 125 in Allendale. Continue straight and it will take you into and through "SRS" (Savannah River Site, a gov't property. There's a left turn, mandatory, entering & going thru SRS, but the highway is still the same, 125). Stay on the posted speed limits ALL the way to Augusta!!!!  (The community of Jackson, just outside SRS,  is especially a SPEED TRAP, and they will get you for going over the posted limit even one mph!) Still on Hwy 125 past Jackson, approaching the Augusta area (a few good miles past exiting the SRS property ) you will cross over hwy 28 in the "Beech Island" community. You will either want to go straight into downtown Augusta or to west Augusta, so when you see a highway 28 exit and a sign saying "TO AUGUSTA" exiting to your right, Take it !!  (otherwise you'll end up in North Augusta, S.C. ---NOT Augusta). Depending on where in Augusta you're going, you can stay on 28 which will go into downtown Augusta, or take a left onto 520 which will be a fast way to get to west Augusta, the nice part. (Around the Sand Bar Ferry Rd. area you may see a sign saying "to 520"----soon after crossing over the big Savannah River bridge!!!!)  .  If you wish to see the whole route mapped out, go to www.mapquest.com. Type in Hilton Head and S.C., then you can scroll the whole route I've shown, and you'll see every turn & hwy number & town. It will take 2.5 hrs-3 hrs, depending on traffic. It takes me 2 hrs and 45 min every time, going into west Augusta. If you need further help, let me know. Kind Regards, Marty


----------



## jme (Dec 7, 2006)

*BEST route from HHI to Augusta*

We live in Augusta, and travel to and from HHI several times a year (and have for 30+ years). There are several routes, but I've found that the following one is the best, and it coincides with the previous poster, but it's more in detail. From HHI, take 278 west to I-95 North. Take I-95 N for 30 miles to exit # 8 (Yemassee exit) where you'll take a left onto highway 68 after exiting. You'll be on highway 68 west. From then on,  to Augusta, you'll essentially stay dead straight , although the highway numbers will change......so, you'll be on 68 heading west, and will pass thru towns of Varnville, Hampton, and other small communities.......highway 278 then rejoins (you'll still just stay straight, as there's no turn-----68 becomes 278) and you'll be heading toward Allendale (good place to eat or get a snack or gasoline). Varnville & Hampton also have Exxon stations along the way . At a couple of points in the towns you'll pass over railroad tracks, but stay straight thru the traffic lights, and again, the highway numbers may change, but STAY STRAIGHT. So, you'll now be on 278 west, which will become hwy 125 in Allendale. Continue straight and it will take you into and through "SRS" (Savannah River Site, a gov't property. There's a left turn, mandatory, entering & going thru SRS, but the highway is still the same, 125). Stay on the posted speed limits ALL the way to Augusta!!!!  (The community of Jackson, just outside SRS,  is especially a SPEED TRAP, and they will get you for going over the posted limit even one mph!) Still on Hwy 125 past Jackson, approaching the Augusta area (a few good miles past exiting the SRS property ) you will cross over hwy 28 in the "Beech Island" community. You will either want to go straight into downtown Augusta or to west Augusta, so when you see a highway 28 exit and a sign saying "TO AUGUSTA" exiting to your right, Take it !!  (otherwise you'll end up in North Augusta, S.C. ---NOT Augusta). Depending on where in Augusta you're going, you can stay on 28 which will go into downtown Augusta, or take a left onto 520 which will be a fast way to get to west Augusta, the nice part. (Around the Sand Bar Ferry Rd. area you may see a sign saying "to 520"----soon after crossing over the big Savannah River bridge!!!!)  .  If you wish to see the whole route mapped out, go to www.mapquest.com. Type in Hilton Head and S.C., then you can scroll the whole route I've shown, and you'll see every turn & hwy number & town. It will take 2.5 hrs-3 hrs, depending on traffic. It takes me 2 hrs and 45 min every time, going into west Augusta. If you need further help, let me know. Kind Regards, Marty


----------

